# Easy Dataone In Linux



## Raaza (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks praka123,

Here I'm posting my problem.

I had asked a question earlier here on how to configure dataone in suse.

I've got some replies too.

but nothing found good in my case.

besides this forum I had searched some other forums related this query.

still I can't configure dataone.


so

I'd like to know which linux distro can easily configure dataone without any difficulties for a newbie in linux like me

please help me


It's so urgent

thnx


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2007)

whatever the distro u suppose to use make sure ur lan card is detected(mostly).
post the output of lspci from a terminal(konsole).at "$" prompt

```
:~$   lspci
```
 check for "Ethernet controller" in the output.post the output here.
U can easily configure dataone on opensuse.so no distro change is needed.
as i dont use suse linux.but found one link explaining dataone+suse:


> the procedure was quite simple for establishing BSNL DATAONE connection on
> SuSE.
> 
> 1)go to YaST
> ...


*www.ae.iitm.ac.in/pipermail/ilugc/2007-May/034649.html


----------

